# FA Cup semi-final free preview (Manchester City v Liverpool)  🏆



## FTN (Apr 15, 2022)

Click here for the latest team news and pre-match information on Manchester City v Liverpool.  


30 Days Discounted access to up to 5 other tournaments.


----------



## FTN (Apr 16, 2022)

Look out for match day latest in Manchester City v Liverpool


----------

